

Mark Your Territory - waterlesscloud
http://dwig.lmc.gatech.edu/projects/Quitmeyer/myt/main.php
Check into Foursquare by peeing in a location using the "Mark Your Territory"  app.
======
waterlesscloud
Check into Foursquare by peeing in a location using the "Mark Your Territory"
app.

------
msrpotus
Only slightly disgusted.

------
anigbrowl
Well, at least we'll know where to send the tickets.

